# Mouth Sores...Maybe I have a deficiency?



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

I keep getting canker sores on the inside of my mouth and tongue. I do take B12 a few times a week, but they won't go away. It is just one after another. Has anyone had this? I've been thinking it was just stress on my system from breastfeeding or a deficiency.

;(


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, sores in the mouth are usually caused by a virus. You usually get viruses when you're worn down- not enough sleep, rest, or nutrition.

I'd recommend taking a multivitamin supplement- prenatals or even a kids daily- and try to eat well and get rest.

Also, obviously, avoid things that can make it worse. Coffee and chocolate, spicy or acid foods (like orange juice, strawberries, or pineapple), and also very "sharp" crunchy foods like tortilla chips could make it worse.

Eating lots of yogurt, drinking kefir or cultured milk, and rinsing with salt water might make you more comfortable and speed the healing.


----------



## Calliope84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd come back and say that I started prenatal / lactation vitamins and the things went away pretty quickly. If I stop taking them, they come back. I think I am dealing with some kind of chronic deficiency in something that is in the vitamins....


----------



## Hykue (Sep 3, 2010)

I think it's usually B vitamins (not just B12) and vitamin C that are associated with mouth sores. I'm glad the prenatals help, if you don't need some of the components in them at some point (like maybe the iron?) it might be worth trying just a B complex and/or C - I think these are often sold together as "stress relief" or the like.


----------



## somegirl99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Totally different suggestion here...try changing your toothpaste? If I use any toothpaste with SLS (sodium lauryl sulfate), which is a pretty harsh detergent found in the vast majority of toothpastes, I get canker sores as well as irritated skin around my mouth. When I switched to an SLS-free toothpaste the canker sores went away. You will have to search a bit to find one, even among natural toothpastes, but it makes all the difference to me.


----------

